# Johnny Depp: "Alle meine Rollen sind schwul"



## Mandalorianer (2 Dez. 2010)

*Über Piraten, Humor und Angelina Jolie
Johnny Depp: "Alle meine Rollen sind schwul"​*



​
Die Johnny Depp-Fans jubeln! Am 16. Dezember kommt The Tourist, der neue Film des 47-Jährigen in die Kinos – im Interview mit Vanity Fair verriet er nun, wie er die Dreharbeiten mit Angelina Jolie (35) empfand, was er von den Disney-Produzenten hält und was er über Paparazzi zu sagen hat.

Auch wenn die Antwort auf die Frage, ob er sich gut mit Angie verstanden hätte, vorhersehbar ist, birgt sie doch recht interessante Details über die zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen am Set: „Sie mal zu treffen und kennenzulernen war eine durchaus angenehme Überraschung. Ich wusste nicht, was ich zu erwarten hatte – ob sie überhaupt Humor besäße. Ich war so froh darüber, dass sie so normal ist und einen derart wundervoll dunklen und perversen Humor hat.“

Das kommt dem Alternativ-Hollywood-Beau wohl gerade recht, denn auch ihm schreibt man gern zu, dass er einen überaus bösartigen Zynismus pflegt. In gewisser Hinsicht sei Angelina sogar mit seiner Bekannten Elizabeth Taylor (78) zu vergleichen, die schimpfe wie ein Rohrspatz, aber gleichzeitig unglaublich lustig und liebenswert sei.

Johnny tut es nur leid, wie sie ständig von den Paparazzi verfolgt wird, denn er kann sich vorstellen, wie anstrengend es ist, tagtäglich beim ersten Schritt vor die Haustür abgelichtet zu werden. „Manchmal mussten wir uns verstecken und konnten zeitweise gar nicht miteinander sprechen, weil sonst ein Foto von uns geschossen und uns irgendein Quatsch angedichtet worden wäre.“

Im Interview kam auch seine besondere Beziehung zu Disney zur Sprache, die, wie seit Fluch der Karibik bekannt ist, etwas angespannt zu sein scheint. Angeblich hätten die Produzenten Probleme damit, dass Johnny die Rolle des Jack Sparrow etwas eigenartig ausgelegt hätte. „Sie konnten ihn nicht ausstehen. Ich glaube, es war Michael Eisner, damals der Chef von Disney, der sagte: 'Er runiert den ganzen Film!', während andere sich fragten 'Was ist los mit Jack Sparrow? Ist er betrunken? Und nebenbei, ist er schwul?' Und so sagte ich den Disney-Leuten: 'Wussten Sie etwa nicht, dass alle meine Rollen schwul sind?' - und das machte sie richtig nervös.“

Ob schwul oder nicht, sympathisch und absolut überzeugend ist jede seiner Rollen und so wird es den Fans sicher auch mit „Frank Tupelo in „The Tourist“ gehen. 


*Soll Jack Sparrow ruhig schwul sein 
Die Rolle ist Klasse 
die Andeutung ist ja nix neues 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2010)

Ich mag schwule Piraten


----------



## Q (2 Dez. 2010)

Johnnys Interpretation des Piraten ist einfach genial, egal wie man sonst zu dem Thema steht. :thumbup:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (2 Dez. 2010)

Also ich bin ja nicht schwul, aber dieser Typ sieht schon verdammt gut aus. Wenn man bedenkt, wie alt schon manch ein 35-Jähriger aussieht... 

Und seine Rollen find ich samt und sonders echt Klasse. In einer der Pirates-Teile fragt ein Charakter, ob sein Ausgesetztsein auf der Insel der Grund für sein Getunte ist, und ein anderer meint, das hätte andere Gründe 

Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Typ früher ein typischer Teenie-Schauspieler war ("21 Jump Street" glaub ich), ist aus dem trotzdem so etwas wie ein schräger Charakter-Darsteller geworden. Kuhle Sau!


----------



## pickasso (4 Dez. 2010)

21 Jump Street hatte immer flache Stories, aber gute Hauptdarsteller. Z.B. eben Johnny Depp als Tom Hanson.


----------

